# Early Upshur Farm Engine



## cheepo45 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is my Upshur Farm Engine. I built it about 14 years ago, before the kids took all my time! It runs really well. I have already worn out 2 sets of rings, a piston, and a cylinder! Now that the kids are older, I have re-activated my shop and I am working on a Jerry howell farm Engine.


----------



## hopeless (Jan 28, 2011)

A proper job as a certain english lad would say ;D but us Aussies would say bonzer job mate :big:
It a great engine and am in the process of making 1 myself.
Thanks for showing it
Cheers
Pete


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. This was my first engine. I chose the simplest one I could find so I would actually complete it! Here is another picture.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a very nice looking Upshur. It looks like you set it up as a four stroke. I assume the spring on the push rod is used to close the points. The plans I have show a crank mounted cam on the opposite side of the gears to operate the points.

You must have enjoyed running yours quite a bit if you managed to wear out a few parts along the way.

Thanks for posting the pictures. Its always an inspiration to see how others have built projects that catch my interest.

-MB


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. This motor was sold As a kit by Jay Peters around 1995. (For $65.00!) I built it following the plans. When I met Jay and Dick Upshur at the first Cabin Fever Expo, They said that the points setup had been modified
for better reliability. I left mine the way I built it because it runs fine with the old points setup. It's a shame Mr. Upshur passed away a few years ago. I enjoyed talking to him at the shows. I'm not sure what happened to Jay Peters-I haven't seen him in many years. I have met many interesting people over the years because of this engine. I hope this continues!
       cheepo45


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 30, 2011)

cheepo45  said:
			
		

> Thanks. This motor was sold As a kit by Jay Peters around 1995. (For $65.00!) I built it following the plans. When I met Jay and Dick Upshur at the first Cabin Fever Expo, They said that the points setup had been modified
> for better reliability. I left mine the way I built it because it runs fine with the old points setup. It's a shame Mr. Upshur passed away a few years ago. I enjoyed talking to him at the shows. I'm not sure what happened to Jay Peters-I haven't seen him in many years. I have met many interesting people over the years because of this engine. I hope this continues!
> cheepo45



I keep coming back and studying the pictures you posted (I'm on my lunch break). I noticed that the flywheels appear to be made from castings. If that's correct than it must have been Hamilton or Jay that cast them to offer a more appealing kit?

-MB


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 30, 2011)

You are correct. The 4 inch flywheels are cast brass or bronze by Jay Peters and Dick Upshur. These flywheels were offered with several of the Upshur kits in the mid 90's. I have an upright engine kit (which has been in limbo for quite a few years) that uses 1 of these flywheels. Thanks for your interest!
                        Cheepo45


----------

